# 2011 SHALLOW SPORT OWNERS TOURNAMENT!!!



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*2011 SHALLOW SPORT OWNERS TOURNAMENT*​MAY 20-21, 2011
*Louie's Backyard, South Padre Island*​
Join us for a weekend of fishing, live music, good food and great people! Last year we had over 170 boats, and we have alot of changes and improvements in store for this year's event. The fun begins with the Friday night registration party. Live music, drinks, Captain's Meeting, Calcutta, prizes, and food included in your registration price. Then we have a shotgun take-off to start Saturday's full day of fishing on the LLM. Weigh in is at Louie's from 1:00 - 4:00, then the Bar B Que dinner and awards ceremony starting at 7:00pm Saturday night.

*35 TROPHIES AND OVER $10,000 IN PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED IN THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES*



Largest Redfish
Largest Trout
Largest Flounder
Grand Champion
youth Largest Fish

Included in your $75 registration fee is:

1. Food Friday food & party
2. Saturday banquet food & drinks
3. Shallow Sport cooler filled with goodies
4. Shallow Sport Tournament T-shirt
5. Entry into the raffle drawings for over 100 items

Remember: You must fish off a Shallow Sport Boat

*Max 4 anglers per boat, 2 divisions: Guided and Amateur*

You can download and entry form from our website:

*WWW.SHALLOWSPORTBOATS.COM/ABOUT/OWNER-S-TOURNAMENT*


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*TROPHIES*

HEre's an example of the trophy artwork this year. All 35 trophies will be framed original artwork by artist Larry Haines (www.saltyflyshop.com). We will be making shirts out of this design as well!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Bummer!!! I just bought a shallowsport last week and was looking forward to fishing this tournament, but that weekend doesnt work out for me!! Maybe next year. Is there a fall tourney as well??


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't fish a lot of tournamnets, but this is my favorite tournament of the year. It is very well run, and they give out some really nice prizes in the drawing. The social and party after the weigh-in are first class, and a lot of fun. 

It is well worth the drive to SPI for this tourney. My team and I will be down there to get a little pre-fishing in a couple days before the tournament. Look forward to it!


----------



## OCD (May 22, 2006)

If you own a Shallow Sport and haven't fished this tournament you don't know what you are missing out on. If you don't own a Shallow Sport you should buy one just so you can fish this tournament. I actually know someone who did just that.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Think if I put a SS logo over my Kenner logo I could blend in?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I do not own a shallow sport but fished with someone who did. Hands down one of the best tournaments I have ever fished.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, I hope to see you all again! We just got the invites sent out end of last week due to a shipping issue (they blamed the Tsunami in Japan somehow) but I already have 40 teams that sent in their registrations earlier! This year I am planning on having some of our sponsors set up booths for everyone to check out. Some cool carved wooden fish artwork, Costa Del Mar will be back, hoping to get a lure sponsor and a rod sponsor to come down, etc.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

*Sahllowsport Tourn.*

I'll be there with the Blame it on Mexico team. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i reckon im gonna make that one.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

If you come once you better plan on opening your calendar evey year...One of my fav weekends of the year for sure


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, we get alot of repeat teams. Some groups have fished it the last 10 years in a row! I have a meeting with a potential major sponsor this afternoon, so we may have the means to make this year's event even more awesome!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

so where exactly is louies, i went to the website but don't see no map link. how for from corpus is it?


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

We fished it back in 2007 and had a blast. SPI is always fun to visit and the hospitality of the SS crew is second to none. BTW, we took 2nd in the calcutta stringer division, heavy flounder, and 3rd redfish. Pretty good payday for our efforts. I wish the redfish tournamanets paid as well! LOL! Have fun.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Louie's is in South Padre about 1/2 mile from the bridge.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Far out............thanks dude!!!


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*fishing it again*

You guys plan to win again this year!?



wellconnected said:


> I do not own a shallow sport but fished with someone who did. Hands down one of the best tournaments I have ever fished.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I will be there with Team Potlicker


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

redman35 said:


> I will be there with Team Potlicker


WAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'll be foller'en ya!!!! LOL!!!!!!.................actually that brings up a good question. i'm only 3 hours away this time and im gonna make it however..............i ain't never been down there..........at all!! and will only be able to attend satuday. i don't give a hoot about winning, placing, losing, i just want to be part of it and have some fun. i'll fish, but i have no idea where to fish but i have done well a lot of times under those circumstances. i can just see 200 boats putting in at 5;00 AM, might be alot of chaos there. because i've never been there, can somebody give me some heads up on where to launch, park the rig, and whatever?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

We are going there wednesday morning and pre fishing staying in a condo on the water not far from Louies.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Any news on that major sponsor???


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I wish there were more places to launch. IMO that is the #1 problem we have down here. Here are the ramps I know of:

Port Isabel: 
1. TPWD @fingers (currently closed but is supposed to reopen before tourny)
2. RV center $ dollar ramp 
(take a right on street before Quik Stop)

South padre Island 
1. Cameron Cnty ramp @ isla blanca park 
2. Jims pier
3. Parrot Eyes (very nice but no parking)
4. KOA/Pier 19 (beware of tides)
5. Next to Sunset condos


----------



## grodfish (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking forward to celebrating my anverisary and fishing the tourney. Keep eye out for G-Rod, A-Rod, and company fishing on "Just Bobbin II". See your there!


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I also own a Shallow Sport, but also do not fish tournaments. I know I wouldn't stand a chance against the guys who live in that area. I just like to fish for fun anyway. With that said, I went to the weigh in last year and it was a blast. I met Capt. Behnke editor of the Saltwater Angler magazine and he used some of my photos for that month's issue. I plan to go again this year and encourage everyone to go too. The water is beautiful there.

Carlos


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

carlosh said:


> I also own a Shallow Sport, but also do not fish tournaments. I know I wouldn't stand a chance against the guys who live in that area. I just like to fish for fun anyway. With that said, I went to the weigh in last year and it was a blast. I met Capt. Behnke editor of the Saltwater Angler magazine and he used some of my photos for that month's issue. I plan to go again this year and encourage everyone to go too. The water is beautiful there.
> 
> Carlos


hey man.....i aint gonna win either, and don't give a hoot about it. im going because im actually close enough to go...(3 hours as of now)....and i just want to have fun. i have no idea where to fish, but we are gonna fish and have some fun. i just hope i can find a ramp cause i wont be in til late fri night.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

As is evidence at the party Friday night and at the take-off Sat morning.....most of the people in this tournament are there just to have fun. Its really not a serious tournament at all. We unofficially call it "a drinking tournament with some fishing involved". But the atmosphere is fun no matter what you come for. And you don't have to be a pro to place either, thats why we have a guided and amateur division. Last year my uncle-in-law won 3rd place red, and he had maybe fished twice a year before that!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Oh by the way, for those of you out of towners, we have a special group rate at the Howard Johnson hotel (closest hotel to the tournament) on SPI for $69/night. Just say you want the Shallow Sport tournament rate.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Drink 3 or 4 Whammy's at Louie's and you won't worry about fishing the tournament.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Check out our band*

Just got word that The Tom Cheatham Band will be performing on Friday night at the pre-tournament party! Check them out, they are pretty awesome!






http://tomcheatham.com/press.html


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Oh by the way, for those of you out of towners, we have a special group rate at the Howard Johnson hotel (closest hotel to the tournament) on SPI for $69/night. Just say you want the Shallow Sport tournament rate.


jeeeeee wiiizzzzzzzzzz ........kyra. your a little tardy on that memo aint cha? LOL!!!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I wish I was going. The fishin part don't mean that much to me. I enter bass tournaments all the time. I just like the whole tournament thing. It's fun.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Great news! Just got confirmation from a couple more sponsors:

We will be giving away 3 powertech Props, and 2 Bob's Jackplates!

Thank you so much Bill Leonard at Powertech and Steve at Bob's Machine Shop!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Cool, that's some serious door prizes right there. My brother always fishes this one and usually does pretty well. Wish I still lived down there in my hometown.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

And a 24 Volt troll motor from Land & Sea distributing!


----------



## grodfish (Nov 14, 2008)

Sweet! I need a new Prop!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Man, the prizes are absolutely AMAZING this year. Thank you so much for all of your generosity sponsors!!!

Here are a few more goodies to look forward to:

An 8' Pro series Powerpole

Custom aluminum elevated cooler rack w/ SS logo welded into the front

Aluminum leanpost by Coastline Marine Fabrication

6 shimano rod/citica reel combos by Fishing Tackle Unlimited

A box full of Down South Lures and a Stiffy rod by 2cool's own Down South Lures


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey folks! 5 days til the big event! If you havent gotten your entries in, you can fax them to 956-233-6731 and then call us with a credit card payment over the phone (956-233-9489)

115! pre-registered teams. More than last year at this time. Should be one heck of a weekend!


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and bought a Citica to put on that Stiffy Rod. I loaded it up with Suffix 832 braid (I am a FINS guy, but had some laying around). It will be ready to fish once your name is drawn. Good luck guys.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to fish the tournment this year....is there any chance I could buy a shirt though?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I should have plenty of shirts to go around, but I want to make sure all the anglers in the tournament get one. Can you email me or call me on Monday and we'll get you set up with one?


----------



## Brewsey (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Gal save me a Lg. I will be down on Wed following tourn for a week of enjoying my new toy. Ron emailed me late last week all the ser numbers so I can finalize everything on my end before heading down so I know she is in delivery room! Man I wish I could be there this weekend. Have fun all. sad2sm


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I just went out and took a pic of your boat for you and tried to email it to myself but it didnt work


----------



## wezil1669 (May 23, 2010)

the saltwater cowboys will be there again, you all throw a great tournament i have a blast every year.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> I should have plenty of shirts to go around, but I want to make sure all the anglers in the tournament get one. Can you email me or call me on Monday and we'll get you set up with one?


I'll be in Colorado working but I WANT ONE OF THOSE SHIRTS!! LOL Call you on Monday!


----------



## Aqua Verde (May 18, 2011)

Shallowgal, Can you please out line the full format of the tourney on all the prizes and awards? The tourney rules make it clear that each individual is responsible for their stringer ( of one trout, red, and flounder) but where does the team aspect come in?


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

I don't remember there being any team prizes. The team aspect is the 3 friends you invite down for a weekend to have a good time, drink a lot of beer, and maybe catch some fish. HAHA.


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

It is a team weight in the calcutta.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Results????


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

ya! results and pcs please.


----------



## Fish Fear me (Apr 24, 2007)

*Here some pics*

My boat is somewhere in that soup awesome TOURNEY had lots of FUN.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow that video was pretty cool, I've never seen that before. I will get some pics and results as soon as I catch my breath! Absolutely AMAZING weekend!


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

*SS owners tournament*

anybody have any results yet?


----------



## OCD (May 22, 2006)

Another great tournament that the whole family (4 Shallow Sports) enjoys every year. We are already looking forward to next year's event. If the tournament falls two weekends after Mother's Day it looks like it will coincide with Memorial Day weekend. Sure wish I could talk/convince Kyra and Wes to change the guided and amatuer divisions to artificial and open divisions.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I know I know yeesh! Its policing the divisions that would be the hard part. We arent completely against looking into it since the amateur division keeps getting bigger and better than the guided division. But then again, I have people that want to do a separate Fly division, female division, People born in February division....you name it. 

The tournament will probably always be on the weekend BEFORE Memorial Weekend. That way the island isnt crazy packed, the hotel prices are still reasonable and available.

I will try to post the results I have on this computer.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Tournament Results*

I put it in a PDF format. Lets see if this works.

RESULTS OF THE 2011 ANNUAL SHALLOW SPORT BOATS OWNERS
FISHING TOURNAMENT
AMATEUR DIVISION
REDFISH:
1ST: Oscar Casteneda
2ND: Angel Arce
3RD: Rick Vargas
4TH: Ernie Del Rio
5TH: Andy Espiricueta
TROUT:
1ST: Chris Tiaden
2ND: Ernie Del Rio
3RD: Stephen Box
4TH: Marshall Swanberg
5TH: DJ Wernecke
FLOUNDER:
1ST: Hector Lopez
2ND: Brandon Hausenfulk
3RD: Eric Ruiz De Velasco
4TH: Scott Rowland
5TH: Wayne Wilson
GRAND CHAMP AMATEUR:
Marshall Swanberg
GUIDED DIVISION
REDFISH:
1ST: Victoria Ortiz
2ND: Sue Nelson
3RD: George Ramirez
4TH: Ryan Baresh
5TH: Rick Guerrero
TROUT:
1ST: Kris Anderson
2ND: Jesse Barrera
3RD: Sue Nelson
4TH: Erika Kinney
5TH: Charlie Buchen
FLOUNDER:
1ST: Stephen Putegnat
2ND: Rick Guerrero
3RD: Gilbert Vela
4TH: Justin Whitworth
5TH: Randy Pierce 6TH: (tie) Heath Schley
GRAND CHAMP GUIDE:
Sue Nelson
YOUTH DIVISION
LARGEST FISH:
1ST PLACE: Reynoldo Garza IV 3RD PLACE: Andres Hinojosa
2ND PLACE: William Mathers III 4TH PLACE: Desiree Garcia


----------

